
TV Ad Retargeting – Samsung Ads - troydavis
https://www.samsung.com/us/business/samsungads/resources/tv-ad-retargeting/
======
troydavis
Samsung knows which commercials Samsung TV owners did and didn't see, and uses
that knowledge to target ads on TV and non-TV devices. Companies can say "Show
my ad/commercial to everyone who didn't see my TV commercial."

Here's how the site puts it:

> How It Works

> Samsung Smart TVs have built-in Automated Content Recognition (ACR)
> technology that can understand viewing behavior and usage including
> programs, movies, ads, gaming content and OTT apps in real-time. It’s a
> simple 3-step process:

> 1\. Let us know the brand and title of the commercial spot you would like to
> target for your TV Ad Retargeting campaign.

> 2\. The selected commercial is recognized and instantly matched with our ACR
> data.

> 3\. Retargeting campaign is activated for the selected TV commercial based
> on pre-aligned campaign parameters.

More on Samsung Ads:
[https://www.samsung.com/us/business/samsungads/](https://www.samsung.com/us/business/samsungads/)

